# SWR class this past weekend



## WW Lush (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks to the ladies who joined the SWR class this past weekend. It was great to meet all of you. I am sorry to the 2 that couldn't make it Saturday due to injury and illness. I look forward to meeting up with all of you again this summer to paddle and hang out!
We had a pretty intense class on the river on Saturday- Nick reached his goal of providing a mini epic day! Anyone that knows Waterton (it is very short)- we didn't even make it down the whole run in 6 hours on the river. Lots of scenarios one after the other- kept us on our feet and left us exhausted by the end of the day. I learned a ton of what to do and what not to do. I have had my own epic days on the river with friends and this was great to sit and talk about each scenario right after it happened and analyze what we did right and what we could have done better. There were definately some intense moments.
Anyone who is interested in organizing their own class is encouraged to do so. If you are interested and dont have a group let me know and I can work to get you together with some other people. I know there are a few of you who were interested but couldn't make it this weekend. Also, let me know if you have any questions or want more details on the class. Depending on the level of the group I believe Nick can taylor it to a specific level or crew. 
Thanks again for a great weekend! Sunday topped it off for me on the Platte for river clean up - I dont think I will be paddling much in Confluence after seeing what lies along those river banks.... (OK, maybe only in flood stage...). 
Tina
[email protected]


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

*Yeah*

Thanks, Tina, for organizing the recue clinic! And thanks to Nick and Kyle for keeping us busy and in epic conditiond all day!

It sure was a wake up call for me. Practice, practice, practice is what it is going to take for me to feel more comfortable in the rescue situation. In fact, Holley, Dion, Jenn, and I are making a Poudre Puff attempt to pull a log out of the Middle Narrows today as practice and team building.

The class has motivated me to work on my rescue skills and taught me too many lessons to count. If your rescue skills are shaky or rusty, I highly recommend tha class. And face it, you are rusty!

Hope everyone has a fun and safe season.

sarah


----------



## supersue (Sep 10, 2006)

"If you are interested and dont have a group let me know and I can work to get you together with some other people. I know there are a few of you who were interested but couldn't make it this weekend......"
I would be a happy contender. I have a few years boating experience but scattered and feel like a class 2/3 boater. Can do some 4 if following and feel I can lead in class 2, but leading on 3, I get sketched at times if not sure where I am. Would love a safety rescue class as I feel limited if in that position and need that if want to go with others. TIme on the river is the other cure and that is supposed to be mended this spring/summer. Can sign up for a class at one of the shops but would love to meet more female boaters and your last group sounded like quality time. - Thanks, DMS


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks Ladies. The class was great. I would love to do another class this summer. I will post some photos from last weekend. 

Nick


----------



## WW Lush (Dec 26, 2003)

So turns out Nick is a busy man! Next time he could do a class would be August 16th and 18th. I know it is quite a ways away and not ideal being at the end of the season, but may be a good recap. If people want to get a group together let me know. 
We can revisit later in the season if anyone is interested. 
Supersue- I think there will be plenty of opportunities with this forum for all of us to meet up and paddle together!
Happy paddling and be safe!


----------

